# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Помогите убрать ссылки на сторонние ресурсы

## Ramon

В этом деле чайник. Помогите убрать ссылки на сторонние ресурсы. Начал разрабатывать сайт на Denwere с помощью cms Joomla 3.0.3, шаблон, GK Shop and Buy, скачан естественно бесплатно. При выводе страницы на печать стандартным методом (через кнопку на странице) появляются "левые"ссылки на сторонние сайты с различной тематикой - игры, бизнес с нуля, бизнес-план и сайт бесплатно. Ссылки постоянно одни и те же, 4 шт., Помогите от них избавиться. Где они спрятаны и как их удалить?Скрытые ссылки.jpg

----------

